# 'Naff' early 90's cars that give you a surprise...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok heres the jist of things. We all remember early 90's cars that were cool in their day, but are now considered naff.

The reason for this thread....... I had an 'encounter' with a Calibra 4x4 Turbo today on a K plate. The bugger was in fantastic nick and gave me a REAL good run for my money!

I always wanted one when i was a teen, but i settled for a Corsa GSi when i got my first lot of points due to insurance reasons. The Calibra turbos had the 2.0 16v engines of which the cylinder heads were designed by Cosworth. Pushing out 204BHP, top speed of 155mph and 0-60mph in 6.5 seconds. Calibra Turbo's were even fitted with a 4wd hydraulic transfer system which could detect the amount of grip the tyres had on the road and could automatically adjust the front/rear power split whilst driving, similar to Haldex. Fantastic motors, just a shame they are considered naff these days. 

So which ones do you remember that you still see on the roads that can 'still' give you a run for your money?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My encounter (pre-chipped...) with a Celica GT4 ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> My encounter (pre-chipped...) with a Celica GT4 ;D


The GT4 is a FANTASTIC car, one of my best mates had a Carlos Sainz GT4.... i use the past tense because he had a bit of a 'coming together' with a lampost after hitting some black ice on a roundabout and wrote it off. 

I will never forget coming back from Newport last year after seeing Faithless live. We came off the SSC and there is a lovely long stretch of straight dual carriageway going past the tolls on the opposite side. It was half 3 in the morning and there was no traffic at all, so he opened her up to see what she would do. I glanced over to see the needle register on 145mph and STILL pulling! 

Another memorable car for me Mark, Cheers, although i dont think they are seen as 'naff' yet?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I take it that when you say that you had a 'run in' ........he beat ya


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Just fitted a new dump valve, and it turns heads every time he passes, I have never heard such a 'PPppssshhhhhh' in my life!!! Â 8)

Don't worry, he'll grow out of it. Pissssssssshhhh.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I remember being petrified in the back seat of an Integrale.

Should I rephrase that?

A mate of mine runs/ran a garage that specialised in performance cars. And while he sometimes had to drive the dross that people brought in as PX, he also got to drive the good stuff - including a Lancia Delta Turbo HF intergrale (the wide bodied version).

Even with four of us in it, it pulled like a train. Doing 90 in 30mph zone is not big or clever and it's made all the more frighteing when there were no seatbelts in the back. The two of us on the back seat were sliding around like Bambi on ice.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Ok heres the jist of things. We all remember early 90's cars that were cool in their day, but are now considered naff.
> 
> The reason for this thread....... I had an 'encounter' with a Calibra 4x4 Turbo today on a K plate. The bugger was in fantastic nick and gave me a REAL good run for my money!
> 
> ...


Often these engines find there way into Nova/Corsa

The only problem the guys who usually do this is they then stunt the new performance with 300kg of stereo gear.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Sierra Cosworth - are there any left ?
Alfa 155 Q4 - likewise
Renault 19 16V - used to be everywhere


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

As well as the Calibra Turbo, there was also a _Cavalier_ Â 4x4 turbo (rare then, and ever rarer now) and also a basic 2.0i L 4x4, as far as I remember. The Police used to use them. Shame most of them have now been max'd powered, thrashed and crashed. An original condition non-modified Cav 4 x 4 turbo would be 'interesting' (..ish) and could now probably be picked up for peanuts. I don't think they handled too well, though Â :-/

Interesting point about the early adoption of 4 x 4 drive though - I wonder what the system was, front/rear bias etc. I know the system was electronically controlled though (like a haldex?) as for a while there was a bug with the 4wd system, and the temporary fix was to remove the fuse and hence disable the 4wd.

Did you know there was also a 4wd version of the Opel Monza - although that was a mechanical 4wd system made by Harry Ferguson. The front driveshafts run through tubes in the sump Â


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I had a mate with a Cavalier turbo. Lovely car. Prefered it to the Calibra myself.

The Integrale used to pass the rear prop shaft through tubes in the petrol tank.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I had a Cav GSI 2000 4x4 - same as the Cav / Calibra turbo but without the turbo. Semi-permanent 4wd system that used a transfer box to send the drive from the engine to the back wheels via a viscous coupling arrangement. Normal driving conditions approximately a quarter of the drive goes to the rear end, however, this can vary up to 100% front or very nearly 100% back. Just remember transfer boxes failed really easily on these and that front / rear tyres tread depth had to be kept the same.

You dont see many as they rusted like F*** - the rear arches went on mine so i patched and sprayed them myself and then traded it for a 200SX.

Calibra turbos were Naff - Cav turbos were Q cars as apart from the slightly different exhaust, you wouldnt know the difference to a bog standard GSI.

Be careful of Rover 420Gsi turbos - no badges and 200BHP - easily embarrassing to a 225TT


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Chipped RS turbos...........My brother had one properly done by Collins in, i think Macclesfield. We used to live in Germany and it would give anything a run for it's money up to 120mph

Although it was in the Late 80's :'(


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kev, you're right they aren't "naff" yet ;D

When I had my 309 GTi, I had a play with a 205 GTi with french plates. Wiped the floor with me. I then found out that Pug FR released the 205 1.9 Gti with 16V...
I wish they'd done that for the UK.   My mate shoehorned the 405 MI16 engine into his 309 GTi... Man, that was quick! ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Funny, I used to have a 309 GTi too... it used to embarrass many a 320i BMW driver!!

I loved it, but it cost me a fortune in repairs


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My hubby had a Fiesta RS Turbo (The ones with a green strip and recaros) when they first came out and oh boy that left my stomach way back on the tarmac! You don't see many of them about today, probably because so many joy riders stole them and left them abandoned :'(.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Corrado VR6 Storm ........... very quick indeed

A mate of mine used to have on a while ago and couldn't belive how much it pulled.

Maybe it seemed quicker because I was younger though?!

Cheers

James


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Corrado VR6 Storm ........... very quick indeed
> 
> A mate of mine used to have on a while ago and couldn't belive how much it pulled.
> 
> ...


Very nice car, and most definately _not_ Â naff! - A colleague at work has one, on a N plate, and somebody else has a R reg VR6 Golf ... I wonder how long it will be before a 3.2 TT/A3 3.2 lump finds it way under the bonnet of one of those?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Oh boy am i loving this thread! IMO some of the best 'hot' cars came from the 90's, and most of them have been named so far!

Keep 'em coming


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> My hubby had a Fiesta RS Turbo


 i had one - loved it to bits and one of my favourite cars. Always wished i had had a white one with the tiger stripes 

Heres another one for you - Vauxhall Carlton GSI3000 24v and of course the Brooklands 280 Capri


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

[sigh] big time nostalgia 8)

I had a MkII Escort with

- Mexico suspension
- Quick shift 'box
- RS2000 engine with twin 45's
- Peco big bore
- Debadged and despoilered, but with a deep metal front air dam
- 8" RS 4 spokes
- Capri Recaros

and guess what? Resprayed BLACK! 8)

It flew!! 80 in 2nd gear up hill... not a problem!! ;D ;D

Ah... those WERE the days 
[/sigh]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> [sigh] big time nostalgia 8)
> 
> I had a MkII Escort with
> 
> ...


Those were the days! :

Living in Essex, those F**ds were everywhere in the 80's - so I was different:

Vauxhall Magnum 2300

- Blydenstein big valve head, 
- twin 45 dellorto's
- PMC 4/2/1 tubular exhaust system
- Getrag 5 speed box (ex 5sp VX4/90  :)
- lowered springs
- Spax adjustable dampers
- dolomite sprint rear suspension bushes
- Firenza 'droop snoot' wheels
- Cavalier SRi recaro's

de badged, or rather re-badged viva 1300, & resprayed SILVER!

Huge, huge fun I had with that car, I have pics of it going around castle coombe.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a friend that used to have an RS1600i Escort.

They only made them on a 'Y' and 'A' plate, and I have no idea why.. it FLEW!!!

I am not technically minded so I can't say exactly what he did to it, but there wasn't much around our town at the time to touch it.

Until another mate bought a Fiat Uno Turbo ie.. he chipped it and it was one of the fastest/scariest cars I have been in in my whole life. 150 easy, in a car that size!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My 205 1.9 did 150 8)

It spat flames from it's full Magnex system... Sold my 309 GTi to buy it... wasn't as good handling, but was a lot faster! ;D


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I moved over on a dual carriageway recently to let a headlight flashing car past at 100mph. It was an Isuzu coupe (?) of late 80's vintage (F reg) to which the boy racer owner had added "turbo' and "Lotus" badges. It certainly didn't like the post dual carriageway twisty stuff ... reasonable straight line grunt though.


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Isuzu Piaza IIRC. It did have a turbo, and Lotus were involved somwhere along the line.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The Isuzu Piazza Turbo had < 150bhp. A top speed of <130mph and about 8.5s to 60. The engine was used in the latter Lotus Elan.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> My 205 1.9 did 150 8)


  max top end speed was a bit irrelevant on those 205's, though - they felt like they were made out of cardboard - on the twisties and under power, I'm sure I could feel the body flex, which actually helped the handling. The only mod to mine was a Superchip which took it from 130 to 140bhp.

I tried a top speed run on a motorway in Belgium, but chickened out at 135 as it felt like it was going to take off !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You are right, Paul!

Brown trouser time ;D It felt VERY light over 120.



> max top end speed was a bit irrelevant on those 205's, though - they felt like they were made out of cardboard - on the twisties and under power, I'm sure I could feel the body flex, which actually helped the handling. The only mod to mine was a Superchip which took it from 130 to 140bhp.
> 
> I tried a top speed run on a motorway in Belgium, but chickened out at 135 as it felt like it was going to take off !


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I had an Astra GTE 16v that was fettled a bit. Standard was 156 bhp and mine was up at about 185 or so... Since cars were so much lighter back then, it went like stink.

The 16v GTE was the one that used a bill board poster of a F3 car in Police Livery that got banned...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Well while we are talking about the motors from Luton, let me add my first ever car and my pride and joy...

1989 Nova GTE 1.6i
Carmine Red
Standard was 110bhp, but i had :

Kent Cam
Courtenay Race Tune
Full Scopion stalnless steel exhaust with racing manifold and a subtle 3" inward rolled pipe
Regal motorsport 40mm springs
15" Wolfrace 5 Spoke wheels
Clear oval side indicators and clear front indicator lenses.
CAT 1 Serpi Star alarm
Extra CAT 2 three point plug Conlog immobilisor
Disklok
Autolok

141bhp on the rollers baby!! 

I worked my bollocks off to keep it on the road, Â£1500 fully comp insurance and so much security to stop every thieving toerag from trying to nick it. It was the best fun i have ever had witha car including the TT!!! I REALLY miss it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

After the fiesta RS hubby decided to move onto an Escort RS2000 which was very fast and so quick in between gear changes when going on a slip road to get on a motor way  . I'm still working me way through em all back in those days :


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

The ultimate early 90`s car that everybody thought was "naff" that would give anybody a surprise IMHO was the Subaru Legacy Turbo RS. One of the best Q cars of all time and the best estate cars of all time aswell come to that.

I had a 1992 one fettled by Prodrive . 300 BHP , Sub 6 secs. 0 - 60, four wheel drive , Proflex suspension , Huge boot and would comfortably accomodate four adults.But the clutch would only last about 25K miles and at Â£800 a go it became expensive and the interior was nearly as poor as a BMW. But a hell of a motor and many fond memories.

In the late 90`s the facelifted Legacy was available in a grey import only RB6K which was a twin turbo 3 litre V6 .This is also a hell of a motor and if anybody wants a very rapid , capacious estate that is very understated and nobody knows about track one of these down . Then you could make fools of your friendly neighbourhood RS turbo bastard nutter teenagers in your vast Q car estate.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Kev,

It surprises me not that your first car was a maxxed out Nova and that you cahann't sppel Carlos Sainz properly. 

nevertheless a good thread - I fear in 10 years time the "'Naff' early 2000 cars that give you a surprise" the TT will be top of thie list.



> I had a Cav GSI 2000 4x4 - same as the Cav / Calibra turbo but without the turbo. Semi-permanent 4wd system that used a transfer box to send the drive from the engine to Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â the back wheels via a viscous coupling arrangement. Normal driving conditions approximately a quarter of the drive goes to the rear end, however, this can vary up to 100% front or very nearly 100% back. Just remember transfer boxes failed really easily on these and that front / rear tyres tread depth had to be kept the same.
> 
> You dont see many as they rusted like F*** - the rear arches went on mine so i patched and sprayed them myself and then traded it for a 200SX.
> 
> ...


Rover Gsi Turbo's the naffest of the naff onbes that WILL give you a surrpise - buy one now for Â£ and you can have 300bhp through the fronts for another Â£1K!!

However....there are numerous other severely NAFF cars that will give you a surprise:

- Citroen Xantia Turbo (200bhp through the fronts)
- Nearly said a Saab but they aren't that naff
- Evo II - nuff said
- Calibra's - Naffness Maximisation
- Escort RS Turbo's


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Toyota Supra anyone? I guess not "naff" in everyone's books but that rear spoiler :-0 300+ bhp through the rears, so not a car to be confused with an overstyled ricemobile.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nissan Pulsar....


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Ford Probe 24V......200bhp

The Air Guitarist of Naffness


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

The probe was awful - i always wonder about the people who bought the 16v version - awful :-[


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> The probe was awful - i always wonder about the people who bought the 16v version - awful Â :-[


Japaneese Mazda with a Ford badge on it .....


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I owned a 16v Ford Probe a few years ago, it was horrible. The only thing that was good about it was the cruise control. It was unreliable and a really poor drive. God, how embarassing. :-[


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I had one for a month when working in the States. I was so glad to give it back particularly coz is was replaced with a V8 Mustang.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Late nineties, but it you're on about ones that will give you a surprise or are more bang ofr your buck, then a Citroen Xsara Coupe VTS has 167bhp in the same Chassis as the 306 GTi6.

Very entertaining to drive and about 2-2.5k cheaper than the equivalent Pug.

Ugly though. Might make someone a nice track car.


----------

